# Springfield Ported V-10



## TCogley

Anyone have this or shot it or anything im thinking about making it my winter carry pistol and I was wondering if anyone has shot it or owns it and how hard is it to get ordered or anyhting or what, i thinking of getting the .40 SW model and was just wondering...let me know id love to hear about it!!!


----------



## KingAirDriver

Never shot one, but I heard several horror stories about the slide cracking. That might have been on earlier models and has probably since been fixed.

Check out www.xdtalk.com for all sorts of info! Do a search, because I've read quite a bit about V10 slide crack failures, and I'm sure it will get you up to date as to whether it's been fixed.


----------



## Lnd Svyr

I have the ported in 9mm. Only have two hundred or so rounds thru it so far but it is great. The word that comes to mind is "Natural." Feels right in the hand. Fires true. Aim is easy. Love it.


----------



## VegasEgo

i had the v-10, but the top part of slide that goes over the port, broke on mine, and it happens to alot of people, i wouldnt recommend the V-10 model but i do love my XD, to bad its out of service for now.


----------



## tundraman

I too have heard a few stories of cracking slides. Is this going to be used for home defense? If so, you will not want to buy a ported gun. The flash in the dark of the night will only cause you more problems than just the intruder.


----------



## Shipwreck

Yes, listen to the others. If ya just have to get a ported gun, I suppose you should get a Glock. But, I would recommend against it unless it is ONLY a range gun. Ported guns do not make good self defense guns.


----------



## RicksXD

*XD9 Ported*

I have only had mine since Christmas, but I have been out 3 times and have 250 rounds through it now. Zero problems. I really like it! It is accurate and feels great. I have not heard anything about the cracked slide, but I do see where that area of the slide takes the brunt of the heat and debris. I HAVE to clean it to see the front site, but like someone told me today, the blocks are made to line up, so the bead is not as necessary. So - I used that method today and shot quite well. I never notice the flash. I personally have never had to fire in the dark (regarding the home protection issue), but I think there would be a flash anyway with any gun - and in the dark that is an issue. From what I have seen so far, I am confident in it - and my wife can use it too. It was her first time using a gun and she did great with it.

If anyone knows anything else about the cracked slide or how to prevent it, PLEASE POST something or refer me to it. I'd like to know more about it.


----------



## Shipwreck

I don't think there is anything U can do to PREVENT it, although shooting +p ammo might stress the gun even more.

The thing about the ports is that the flare comes up thru you field of view - where as on a regular gun, it goes more forward. So, depending on your ammo brand (some make larger flashes than others), it could affect your view at night. Also, depending on the situation, U may needa fire the gun near your body - that is very dangerous with the ports.

Saw a magazine review of a ported Gloc once - they were on a range that simulated real life - 1 part was where U fired from inside an old junked car. Using the ported gun, the entire inside of the roof was black and charred from the ported 9mm.


----------



## V10 Chuck

*V10 Report*

Just fired the first 100 rounds of Winchester 165 gr FMJ ammo through my Ported V-10 chambered for 40 S&W. The gun is accurate (my jerks aren't too bad), it's easy to strip down and clean.

As for the fellow owners displeased with the sooted up front sights, no big deal. When cleaning as others have mentioned, use some Nitro Solvent on the end of a Q-Tip and twrill the end where the dirty white dot is and it will reappear. Make sure you oil the area when you reoil the guns surface. Looks new again.

I love the gun and love the light show from the porting. It brought a smile to a grown man's face.

I am pleased that I purchased it.


----------



## RicksXD

*Ported*

I have now shot 300 rounds through it and I think it is awesome. I'd have 3000 if I could afford the ammo!! Can't believe I'm this excited about it, but I am. I slowed myself down by focusing on trigger control and accuracy of lining the block sights from 25 yards (at a bench). Getting better and having fun!

The Q-tip trick did not work with the solvent. I thought the solvent took the white paint off the front site since I couldn't get it clean. I eventually used a thin rag with solvent and used a blunted toothpick to swirl it in there. It's good as new now. Thanks everyone for the tips!

Speaking of tips - *does anyone know of any websites that tells you what you're doing wrong when shooting. I'm consistently a bit high and to the right. *


----------



## Shipwreck

Maybe this will help...










Also - using solvent every time will probably slowly take the white off.

I had a comped 1911 years ago. The front sight had a white dot, but there was actually a depression in the site for the dot. Periodically, I'd have to use white model paint and touch it up once a year or so.


----------



## V10 Chuck

*What SA has to say about the front sight*

I recently posed the question via e-mail to SA regarding the sooting of the front sight and solvent harming the white dot. The response was, _"Hi Chuck - Your best bet would be to get some white model paint, and re-paint the front sight from time to time."_


----------



## RicksXD

*"Ha ha funny, or funny peculiar?"*

That's almost not funny. 
That's right... kinda funny, but really not funny. 

That's nice they replied - I think.


----------



## Lnd Svyr

And...an update to my XD9 ported response.


About 400 rounds through it and the slide has cracked. Sent to SA and waiting a replacement--requested a non-ported model.

Otherwise, despite FTEject every 100 rounds, I like the gun. Hopefully, a non-ported model won't exhibit so many FTEs.

For the price of the XD, though, I would look at other guns. I got my Beretta 92FS for the exact same price. No comparison. I still like the XD, though!

So, in closing, Just say no to ported XDs.:smt1099


----------



## RicksXD

*What's the magic number?*

I have 350 rounds through mine. So I wonder if there is a magic number to crack it? I hope not.

I was wondering how many rounds you shot in succession? Curious about the heat build up. I've shot about 100 at a time, but spaced out over about an hour. Most of the time I've been shooting 50 at a time over about 2 hours (bullet conservation).

How long have you had yours and how was the service with Springfield?


----------



## Lnd Svyr

Max I have shot at one time is about 60 rounds (in a week).

SA service so far is good (don't have the pistol back yet). But, I expect it this week which would agree with what they told me as far as turn-around time (3-4 weeks--good thing I have a Beretta!).

Anyway, my overall assement of XDs is:

They're OK. But, my Beretta 92FS is a whole lot better for the exact same price. I won't own more than one XD as I find there are a lot of other pistols out there that would seem to (me only) be more price-worthy (dollar for dollar).

PX4 :smt033 
P99 :smt023 
Stoeger Cougar (or Beretta Cougar if I could be so lucky) :mrgreen: 

But, the XD was my first. And, XDs are good. 

I would probably trade-in or sell it if I could get close to what I paid and sell the $50 SOB holster, too.

Not likely, so I'll keep it. Happily.


----------



## scorpiusdeus

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, listen to the others. If ya just have to get a ported gun, I suppose you should get a Glock. But, I would recommend against it unless it is ONLY a range gun. Ported guns do not make good self defense guns.


+1

I've shot a ported handgun. While it does reduce recoil, it kicked up too much smoke and crud for my taste.


----------



## OrangeSkies

> But, I would recommend against it unless it is ONLY a range gun. Ported guns do not make good self defense guns.


I agree. Ported guns are not in your best interest as far as a carry gun goes. Too much muzzle flash will potentially blind you (night vision wise) and the excessive noise could momentarily deafen you to what could be going on elsewhere around you.


----------

